# First wooden Muskie lure build



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is my first attempt at making a 6" wooden glider lure. I got the body cut out, shaped on the router table, sanded smooth, slot cut for through wire, wire epoxied in, slot filled in with wood filler and sanded. Now it's time to prime it and check to see how she floats.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Slabslayr, what color you thinking for it?


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Tigger, I'm not sure yet, probably either firetiger or perch. I gotta dig out the airbrush and paints and see what colors I got.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you add ballast weight?

Nicely carved. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

vc1111 said:


> Did you add ballast weight?
> 
> Nicely carved. What kind of wood is that?


Yes, I had to add ballast weight up front and it is cedar wood that I used.

It's easy to carve when you have a band saw, sanding drum, and a router table! 

I just roughed out the shape with the band saw then smoothed out the blank with the sanding drum then I rounded over the outside profile with a 3/8" round over bit in the router table. It took me about 15 minutes to turn out the blank lure body and about another 5 minutes to sand everything smooth.

I'm going to go out into the shop again today and make a couple more blanks. I have about 300bf of rough cut cedar in my wood shop to keep me busy this winter! I would like to find some more templates for muskie lures though. I might just have to experiment with some of my own creations though.


----------

